# Engenhos da Paraíba - Um passeio pela história



## opoilo

Alguns dos antigos engenhos da Paraíba resistem ao tempo, sejam engenhos que no século XIX fabricavam açúcar, cachaça ou rapadura, ou engenhos que até hoje fabricam cachaça. Segundo a Associação Paraibana dos Engenhos de Cachaça de Alambique (Aspeca), a Paraíba  possui cerca de 80 engenhos que fabricam, por ano, um total de 12 milhões de litros de cachaça. 
Segue abaixo algumas fotos dos engenhos:

*1. Engenho Baixa Verde - Cidade: Serraria







*








Fonte
*







*









Fonte



















Fonte​
*2. Engenho Martiniano, onde hoje se fabrica a Cachaça Cobiçada da Paraíba - Cidade: Serraria*








Fonte​

















Fonte​





















Fonte​
*3. Engenho Santo Antônio - Cidade: Serraria







*
Fonte​








Fonte









Fonte​*4. Engenho Laranjeiras - Cidade: Serraria*








Fonte​



















Fonte​













Fonte




















Fonte​








Fonte​*5. Engenho Corredor, onde nasceu o escritor José Lins do Rego - Cidade: Pilar







*









Fonte​

















Fonte​















Fonte​
*6. Engenho Oiteiro - Cidade: São Miguel de Taipú







*
Fonte​








Fonte​*7. Engenho Boa Fé - Cidade: Pilões







*






Fonte​

















Fonte


















Fonte













Fonte​*8. Engenho Várzea do Coaty - Cidade: Areia







*










Fonte

















Fonte​
*9. Engenho Cachoeira, onde hoje se fabrica a Cachaça Turmalina da Serra - Cidade: Areia







*






Fonte​















Fonte​*10. Antigo Engenho da Várzea, onde hoje funciona o Museu da Rapadura - Cidade: Areia







*





Fonte​













Fonte

















Fonte​*11. Engenho Vaca Brava, onde hoje se fabrica a Cachaça Matuta - Cidade: Areia







*









Fonte


















Fonte​


----------



## LSJ

Excelente iniciativa!


----------



## Ítalo Barbosa

Sensacional esse thread, essa região da PB que tem muitos engenhos ta se tornando uma grande rota do turismo na PB.
Parabéns pelo thread!!!


----------



## b.rhow

Incríveis fotos!
O circuito de engenhos vem ganhando mais fãs no estado e cada vez mais visibilidade. É um filão turístico que está em franco crescimento na Paraíba.


----------



## MatheusBFC

Belas fotos!
O circuito de engenhos realmente é uma ótima opção para fazer turismo pelo interior do estado.


----------



## Will_NE

Verdadeiras jóias arquitetônicas e históricas! Sem dúvidas, uma excelente opção turística para se visitar!


----------



## VITORCG

Ah, o Brejo paraibano...
Ô lugar agradável viu!
O clima maravilhoso, a gastronomia muito variada e saborosíssima, o aconchego de suas cidades, sítios e fazendas.
E as cachoeiras? Putz! 
Cada vez mais se consolidando como roteiro turístico do interior da Paraiba, com muitas pessoas das outras regiões do estado adquirindo casas para passar o inverno e os finais de semana.
E esses engenhos? Para coroar ainda mais a região.
( Faltou o da Cachaça Triunfo, em Areia, e o da Cachaça Volúpia, em Alagoa Grande, que valem mto a visita também).
Sou apaixonado por essa belezura paraibana!!!


----------



## AndersonCGPB

Esse engenho de São Miguel do Taipú é novidade para mim, nunca tinha ouvido falar, muito bonito por sinal, o restante eu já conhecia, tem muito potencial turístico. 
Faltou o engenho da triunfo, que apesar de estar numa nova estrutura é um dos mais visitados por turistas.
Muito legal o thread!


----------



## scaman

Coisa linda estes engenhos. Belo thread!!


----------



## opoilo

VITORCG said:


> Ah, o Brejo paraibano...
> Ô lugar agradável viu!
> O clima maravilhoso, a gastronomia muito variada e saborosíssima, o aconchego de suas cidades, sítios e fazendas.
> E as cachoeiras? Putz!
> Cada vez mais se consolidando como roteiro turístico do interior da Paraiba, com muitas pessoas das outras regiões do estado adquirindo casas para passar o inverno e os finais de semana.
> E esses engenhos? Para coroar ainda mais a região.
> ( Faltou o da Cachaça Triunfo, em Areia, e o da Cachaça Volúpia, em Alagoa Grande, que valem mto a visita também).
> Sou apaixonado por essa belezura paraibana!!!


Muito obrigado pelos comentários. O engenho triunfo eu não cheguei a colocar porque o foco foi nos engenhos mais antigos com casarões históricos e o engenho triunfo é de 1994 e possui suas construções mais atuais.


----------



## opoilo

AndersonCGPB said:


> Esse engenho de São Miguel do Taipú é novidade para mim, nunca tinha ouvido falar, muito bonito por sinal, o restante eu já conhecia, tem muito potencial turístico.
> Faltou o engenho da triunfo, que apesar de estar numa nova estrutura é um dos mais visitados por turistas.
> Muito legal o thread!


Muito bonito mesmo, ele foi fundado em 1701 e foi visitado pela comitiva de Dom Pedro II em 1859. Era conhecido como o Engenho mais rico da região devido aos empreendimentos de seus donos quer que seja no fabrico de açúcar, como na fabricação de cachaça, foi também utilizado como cenário em filmes baseados em obras dos escritores José Lins do Rego (Menino de Engenho) e José Américo de Almeida (A Bagaceira). Quanto ao engenho triunfo por ser mais atual não coloquei no thread, mas também é muito bacana.


----------



## Antoniogran

O engenho Baixa Verde, da primeira foto, é lindo e glamouroso, o museu da rapadura é digno de visitação, fica na UFPB campus Areia.
O turismo rural no nosso estado tem muito potencial, (litoral, brejo maravilhoso, agreste e sertão) tem muito o que ser visto, mas falta incentivo do Poder Público e apoio da sociedade.
Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Que lindas construçoes, tem grande potencial turístico que precisa ser mais divulgado e explorado. Espero poder conhecer.


----------



## Cratus

Belíssimo tópico. Riqueza arquitetônica bem preservada. Acho incrível como tem pouca divulgação desses locais fora daí da PB. Não deixam de me transmitir certa tristeza também, por pensar no sofrimento das pessoas escravizadas do passado.


----------



## jvitor2012

Amei a arquitetura dos prédios dos engenhos. A grande maioria parece estar em bem conservado. Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## BaianoNato

Fiquei feliz em ver que a arquitetura em sua maioria está bem preservada, isso é muito rico, eu como Historiador por formação tive vários pensamentos ao revisitar essas fotos, que bom que nossa história para refletir nosso passado está muito conservada e se encontra no Nordeste! Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## opoilo

BaianoNato said:


> Fiquei feliz em ver que a arquitetura em sua maioria está bem preservada, isso é muito rico, eu como Historiador por formação tive vários pensamentos ao revisitar essas fotos, que bom que nossa história para refletir nosso passado está muito conservada e se encontra no Nordeste! Parabéns pelo thread.


Pois é BaianoNato a gente viaja na história e essa é apenas uma pequeníssima amostra dos inúmeros engenhos do Nordeste, que durante o ciclo do açúcar se estendeu da Bahia ao Rio Grande do Norte, e nesse thread apenas alguns do estado da Paraíba e que até hoje estão preservados, pois muitos encontram-se em situação de abandono, só no município de Areia entre os séculos XVII e XVIII chegou a ter 117 engenhos.


----------



## Cratus

Me deu vontade de visitá-los.


----------



## WML_REC

Parabéns pela iniciativa de criar esse thread!!! Fiquei positivamente surpreendido com tantos tesouros históricos ainda intactos!!! Vamos preservar mais ainda e divulgar essas belezas para o mundo!!!


----------



## opoilo

Cratus said:


> Me deu vontade de visitá-los.


Todos eles têm visitação exceto o Engenho Oiteiro, o Engenho Laranjeiras hoje em dia funciona como pousada e os que possuem fabricação de cachaça além da visita as construções do engenho, tem a visita a produção da bebida com direito a degustação.


----------



## +Jampa

Belíssimo registro. Parabéns pela iniciativa de nos mostrar esse belíssimo lado tão pouco explorado do nosso estado.

Creio que essa região inteira tem MUITO potencial e agregar ao turismo do estado, não só apenas pelos que vêm da redondeza quanto os de longe.

Cidades como Areia tem um potencial imenso, somando toda a cultura da cachaça então...

Baneneiras é outra que tem tudo para ser cada vez melhor. São inúmeros novos condomínios e restaurantes que estão mudando a cara da região e tenho certeza que o turismo rural também. 

Falta visão dos nossos gestores para explorar o turismo como ele deve ser feito na PB.


----------



## fhenriq

Ótimos registros, sempre tive vontade de fazer essa rota dos engenhos.


----------



## -VM

Excelente roteiro turístico. 
Nossos estados precisam explorar e incentivar mais destinos como esses, não temos apenas praias!


----------



## Lucas_Wild

Que thread massa, opoilo! Muito legal poder conhecer mais sobre os engenhos.


----------



## cadununes

Sensacional



opoilo said:


> Alguns dos antigos engenhos da Paraíba resistem ao tempo, sejam engenhos que no século XIX fabricavam açúcar, cachaça ou rapadura, ou engenhos que até hoje fabricam cachaça. Segundo a Associação Paraibana dos Engenhos de Cachaça de Alambique (Aspeca), a Paraíba  possui cerca de 80 engenhos que fabricam, por ano, um total de 12 milhões de litros de cachaça.
> Segue abaixo algumas fotos dos engenhos.
> 
> *1. Engenho Baixa Verde - Cidade: Serraria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> *2. Engenho Martiniano, onde hoje se fabrica a Cachaça Cobiçada da Paraíba - Cidade: Serraria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> *3. Engenho Santo Antônio - Cidade: Serraria
> View attachment 1704125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> View attachment 1704186
> 
> Fonte
> 
> View attachment 1704151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​*4. Engenho Laranjeiras - Cidade: Serraria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> View attachment 1706236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​*5. Engenho Corredor, onde nasceu o escritor José Lins do Rego - Cidade: Pilar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> *6. Engenho Oiteiro - Cidade: São Miguel de Taipú
> View attachment 1703472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> View attachment 1703476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​*7. Engenho Boa Fé - Cidade: Pilões
> View attachment 1701815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> View attachment 1701863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> View attachment 1701874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> View attachment 1701900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​*8. Engenho Várzea do Coaty - Cidade: Areia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> View attachment 1701961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> *9. Engenho Cachoeira, onde hoje se fabrica a Cachaça Turmalina da Serra - Cidade: Areia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> View attachment 1702035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​*10. Antigo Engenho da Várzea, onde hoje funciona o Museu da Rapadura - Cidade: Areia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​*11. Engenho Vaca Brava, onde hoje se fabrica a Cachaça Matuta - Cidade: Areia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte​


quw


----------



## Vila Nova

Quase todos estão bem conservados.

Ótimo tópico.


----------



## Izumy

Excelente. Um roteiro que certamente farei quando eu visitar a Paraíba.


----------



## Maximus 2030

Ótima iniciativa e belíssimas fotos que retratam um pouco da história dessa região do nordeste, o estado da Paraíba.


----------



## Pedro Inácio SSA

Muito singela sua contribuição! Desbravando o interior da Paraíba! Parabéns!


----------



## Cardoso Gonçalves

Belíssimas imagens! O interior da Paraíba sempre me encanta, espero em breve poder desbrava-lo!


----------



## jguima

O Estado da Paraíba é de uma beleza surpreendente, parabéns por resgatar e compartilhar conosco estas jóias.


----------



## gubalico

Parabéns!


----------



## I.S.Silva

Muito lindo mesmo. Como é prazeroso ver um rico patrimônio histórico preservado! 
Parabéns!


----------



## hercules eaher

Eu ainda "não conheço" o nordeste do Brasil mas tenho certeza que é um lugar muito bom para visitar e que há muito oque se descobrir por aí.


----------



## Rdx MG

Bom ver que a maioria não se encontra abandonada.


----------



## Antoniogran

Gutovsky said:


> Esses dias eu estava assistindo aquele programa, "Mundo Visto de Cima", e quando passam pela Inglaterra só mostram aquelas mansões palacianas deles, e eu pensei, que pena que aqui não temos isso. Engano meu, temos sim! Nossos muitos engenhos são resquício de um passado que traz tanto orgulho, pelo esforço, quanto vergonha, pela escravidão, mas é um passado que merece ser preservado, e pelos vistos a Paraíba tem feito um papel lindíssimo nesse sentido. Parabéns pelo thread!


Infelizmente, nós brasileiros nos acostumamos a criticar e só visualizar defeitos em nosso país e em nossa gente e virtudes em outras partes do mundo, por isso, é importante conhecermos mais o que somos e temos. Temos o que melhorar e aprender, mas temos muito a ensinar e mostrar a outros povos.


----------



## Marceloquara

Apoilo,espetácular esse thread que região linda, porém pouco divulgada!
O Estado da Paraíba precisa investir mais em divulgar eesse potencial que existe nessa região de engenhos, transformar em um polo de tirlhas e culinária para atrair turistas de todo Brasil.
Estou admirado quão bonita é essa regiao.
Parabéns pelo belíssimo trabalho e que Deus me permita um dia conhecer essa região da maravilhosa Paraíba.


----------



## opoilo

Marceloquara said:


> Apoilo,espetácular esse thread que região linda, porém pouco divulgada!
> O Estado da Paraíba precisa investir mais em divulgar eesse potencial que existe nessa região de engenhos, transformar em um polo de tirlhas e culinária para atrair turistas de todo Brasil.
> Estou admirado quão bonita é essa regiao.
> Parabéns pelo belíssimo trabalho e que Deus me permita um dia conhecer essa região da maravilhosa Paraíba.


Obrigado Marcelo, essa rota dos engenhos é explorada, porém é algo bem local mesmo, nem a nível regional de nordeste mesmo é explorada, eu aqui em Alagoas também não conhecia, e depois que vi na internet pretendo com certeza conhecer 😀


----------



## Pioneiro

Fico feliz que esse patrimônio histórico esteja tão bem preservado. 
Nunca fui para o Nordeste mas quando for, eu vou querer fazer essa rota turística e conhecer esse lugar. Será uma viagem no túnel do tempo.
Eu gosto desses lugares antigos cheios de história, cultura e tradições.


----------



## KAMMER

Show as imagens e o local👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻 ! Parabéns pelo thread !! Abrs


----------



## CampoGrandense

Muito legal.

Meu avô foi gerente/capataz em engenhos nas imediações de Areia, antes de vir com a família pra Campo Grande.

Eu visitei a região uns 15 anos atrás, fui no engenho que minha mãe cresceu, visitei o casarão onde ela morou, mas não lembro o nome. Ela conta várias histórias de arrepiar sobre fenômenos paranormais.


----------



## opoilo

CampoGrandense said:


> Muito legal.
> 
> Meu avô foi gerente/capataz em engenhos nas imediações de Areia, antes de vir com a família pra Campo Grande.
> 
> Eu visitei a região uns 15 anos atrás, fui no engenho que minha mãe cresceu, visitei o casarão onde ela morou, mas não lembro o nome. Ela conta várias histórias de arrepiar sobre fenômenos paranormais.


Show de bola!
Vale muito a pena conhecer o Brejo Paraibano e seus atrativos.


----------



## Andrefachini

TOP DEMAIS ...me deu vontade até de tomar uma cachacinha....uma não..pq eu não sou de ir tomar uma e sim varias....kkkkk.
O Estado da Paraiba, depois de Alagoas que irei agora este mes(dia 16) será meu proximo roteiro...espero estar bem e conseguir viajar pela região o maximo que puder ....agradeço mais uma vez pelas belas dicas de viagem e roteiros que voce me deu....PARABÉNS!


----------



## abrandao

Fotos incríveis! Parabéns pelo thread!
Impressionante o valor histórico de todo esse patrimônio arquitetônico.


----------



## Spotter SBJP -JPA

Maravilhoso resgate histórico dos engenhos de nosso estado, parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## hercules eaher

Uma característica marcante das regiões Nordeste e Norte do Brasil é que conseguem conciliar progresso e história ao mesmo tempo (esse é o certo), as cidades possui grandes edifícios a beira mar, belas pontes e ao mesmo tempo mantém firmemente suas construções históricas e suas tradições, sem dúvida o extremo norte do Brasil tem sempre muitas coisas a "nos ensinar" cada vez que pesquisamos sobre essa região ou melhor ainda quando vamos lá pessoalmente👏👐👍!.


----------



## SPY_GLASS

carissimo Apollo, que tesouro essa linda região dos engenhos paraibanos! > não há suficientes palavras para elogiar o trabalho que fez em divulgá-lo! > o brasileiro, assim como o turista estrangeiro, tem que conhecer essa maravilha! > deve ser divulgado aos 4 ventos, pois é quase que totalmente desconhecido aqui por São Paulo e por muitas regiões deste Brasil riquíssimo em histórias e peculiaridades regionais > as agências de turismo devem dar mais preferência para estas riquezas do que mandar turistas para os destinos repetitivos, seja no Brasil como no exterior > imensamente grato a você por compartilhar essa joia histórica na bela Paraiba! Parabéns!


----------



## Rekarte

Não sabia que tantos engenhos históricos haviam sido preservados na Paraíba!


----------



## opoilo

Rekarte said:


> Não sabia que tantos engenhos históricos haviam sido preservados na Paraíba!


Pois é Rekarte, essa rota dos engenhos é uma rota turística na Paraíba, pena que é um turismo mais local, pois tem muita riqueza histórica.


----------



## VITORCG

opoilo said:


> Pois é Rekarte, essa rota dos engenhos é uma rota turística na Paraíba, pena que é um turismo mais local, pois tem muita riqueza histórica.


Uma situação que pode vir a mudar em breve: 
A secretaria de desenvolvimento econômico e turístico de Campina Grande tem articulado com as prefeituras do Brejo paraibano, onde estão esses engenhos, para desenvolver o projeto conhecendo a rota dos engenhos paraibanos.
O primeiro fruto dessa articulação já apareceu esses dias, quando a gerente responsável pelo desenvolvimento de novos produtos da CVC esteve com a secretária de CG, conhecendo a região, e ficou bastante empolgada.
Campina tem desenvolvido projetos nesse sentido, de parcerias com as cidades da região, para, a partir dela, usando seu aeroporto e hotéis, o turista conheça as regiões do seu entorno. Já desenvolveu o projeto serras da Borborema, que pega as cidades do Cariri, com seus lajedos fantásticos, e agora vem o projeto engenhos paraibanos.
O turismo do interior só vai decolar assim, com as cidades do interior se unindo e desenvolvendo projetos para quem quer além de praia. O foco é o turista que procura lugares como Chapada Diamantina, Jalapão, Bonito.
Nâo adianta querer que o turista que tem foco em praia, fique em João Pessoa, vá se deslocar duas horas de carro para conhecer o interior do estado. No máximo, esse turista vai um dia conhecer a festa junina de Campina Grande.
Ainda bem que os municípios do interior estão enxergando isso, se unindo, e podendo apresentar ao Brasil as suas maravilhas.


----------



## opoilo

VITORCG said:


> Uma situação que pode vir a mudar em breve:
> A secretaria de desenvolvimento econômico e turístico de Campina Grande tem articulado com as prefeituras do Brejo paraibano, onde estão esses engenhos, para desenvolver o projeto conhecendo a rota dos engenhos paraibanos.
> O primeiro fruto dessa articulação já apareceu esses dias, quando a gerente responsável pelo desenvolvimento de novos produtos da CVC esteve com a secretária de CG, conhecendo a região, e ficou bastante empolgada.
> Campina tem desenvolvido projetos nesse sentido, de parcerias com as cidades da região, para, a partir dela, usando seu aeroporto e hotéis, o turista conheça as regiões do seu entorno. Já desenvolveu o projeto serras da Borborema, que pega as cidades do Cariri, com seus lajedos fantásticos, e agora vem o projeto engenhos paraibanos.
> O turismo do interior só vai decolar assim, com as cidades do interior se unindo e desenvolvendo projetos para quem quer além de praia. O foco é o turista que procura lugares como Chapada Diamantina, Jalapão, Bonito.
> Nâo adianta querer que o turista que tem foco em praia, fique em João Pessoa, vá se deslocar duas horas de carro para conhecer o interior do estado. No máximo, esse turista vai um dia conhecer a festa junina de Campina Grande.
> Ainda bem que os municípios do interior estão enxergando isso, se unindo, e podendo apresentar ao Brasil as suas maravilhas.


Se tudo isso se concretizar será ótimo mesmo.


----------



## Pedro SJC

opoilo said:


> Se tudo isso se concretizar será ótimo mesmo.


@opoilo você conhece o município de Dona Inês, na região de Guarabira? Gostaria muito de atualizações daquela área.


----------



## opoilo

Pedro SJC said:


> @opoilo você conhece o município de Dona Inês, na região de Guarabira? Gostaria muito de atualizações daquela área.


Não, na verdade eu não sou da Paraíba.


----------



## RMeriti2021

Lindas fotos, curti muito a arquitetura e as cores dos imóveis. Não sabia que parte dessa bebida, a cachaça, era produzida nesses locais. Aliás pouco vejo falar no funcionamento desses engenhos.


----------



## hercules eaher

O nordeste do Brasil é um lugar maravilhoso e cheio de história, mas "infelizmente" tem problemas de seca, extrema pobreza e descaso do poder público (no caso o federal), mas isso não desmerece a região das pessoas mais batalhadoras do Brasil🇧🇷, alguns lugares ainda faltam luz e comida assim como em boa parte da região "norte" do Brasil(diferente do sudeste do Centro Oeste e do sul do país), um dia isso vai mudar eu tenho a certeza!.
Vendo pela TV a capital João Pessoa tem belos prédios🏢e bem altos, acredito que a verticalização é o caminho para o fim da extrema pobreza que agrava a maio parte do Brasil que é o Nordeste com seus 9 estados.!


----------



## opoilo

hercules eaher said:


> O nordeste do Brasil é um lugar maravilhoso e cheio de história, mas "infelizmente" tem problemas de seca, extrema pobreza e descaso do poder público (no caso o federal), mas isso não desmerece a região das pessoas mais batalhadoras do Brasil🇧🇷, alguns lugares ainda faltam luz e comida assim como em boa parte da região "norte" do Brasil(diferente do sudeste do Centro Oeste e do sul do país), um dia isso vai mudar eu tenho a certeza!.
> Vendo pela TV a capital João Pessoa tem belos prédios🏢e bem altos, acredito que a verticalização é o caminho para o fim da extrema pobreza que agrava a maio parte do Brasil que é o Nordeste com seus 9 estados.!


Concordo em partes com você, essa questão da energia elétrica que falta em alguns lugares hoje em dia é muito raro de se ver, existe sim, mas são em poucos lugares da zona rural se pegarmos toda a região, e quanto a verticalização, a construção civil realmente é um dos setores que mais empregam pessoas. No mais vamos focar no tema do thread que são os engenhos e toda a sua parte histórica, porque senão a discussão sobre esse tema que você citou vai se alongar e fugir do tema principal 🤙🏻.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Thread fantástico! Não sabia que a Paraiba escondia todos esses engenhos!
Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Ken Masters

Muito bonitos os engenhos e as fotos!
Já estive nesse primeiro (Engenho Baixa Verde em Serraria). A cada uma ou duas horas, eles fazem uma pequena apresentação, como um teatro, demonstrando as relações sociais de antigamente. Muito legal.


----------



## Ken Masters

Encontrei aqui fotos da apresentação no Engenho Baixa Verde, que comentei no post acima. É muito legal. Meu filho de 10 anos, especialmente, adorou.


----------



## Rebelado

Que lindas essas imagens, parece o próprio Portugal .


----------



## Rebelado

Ken Masters said:


> Encontrei aqui fotos da apresentação no Engenho Baixa Verde, que comentei no post acima. É muito legal. Meu filho de 10 anos, especialmente, adorou.
> 
> View attachment 3123309
> View attachment 3123311
> View attachment 3123312


Haha bem novela de época


----------

